# Holiday Tool Deals.



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Could I post my wish list here instead of writing to Sandy Claws?:laughing:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

i want some holiday deals!:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Maybe someone will let us in on the Home Cheapo clearance sales they've gotten.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Maybe someone will let us in on the Home Cheapo clearance sales they've gotten.


pallet of 14-2 simpull romex?


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Lowes has there " Black Friday" sale allready posted.
Not a lot of good deals like last year.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Not exactly a holiday deal but check wihatools.com and the "super buy items" really good deals. Insulated skinning knife for $13? Klein and Knipex sell their hook knives for like $50.


----------



## marty (May 17, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Not exactly a holiday deal but check wihatools.com and the "super buy items" really good deals. Insulated skinning knife for $13? Klein and Knipex sell their hook knives for like $50.


 Whats a skinning knife???


----------



## smeric28 (Nov 16, 2009)

marty said:


> Whats a skinning knife???


for cleaning deer i think


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

Just to give you guys a heads up, Home Depot is clearancing out all of their conduit fittings above 2" by me. Prices range from 25% to 50% off around here. Some stores had it on the floor, others have it in the overhead. If you use > 2" PVC and happen to swing by a store, I'd check it out.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BigJohn20 said:


> Just to give you guys a heads up, Home Depot is clearancing out all of their conduit fittings above 2" by me. Prices range from 25% to 50% off around here. Some stores had it on the floor, others have it in the overhead. If you use > 2" PVC and happen to swing by a store, I'd check it out.


 
They way HD typically prices the big pipe stuff, 25-50% off will still not get me near what I pay at the supply house.


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

480sparky said:


> They way HD typically prices the big pipe stuff, 25-50% off will still not get me near what I pay at the supply house.


Fair enough. Didn't know how their prices were since we typically don't use > 2" SCH80 PVC or > 2.5" RMC. Just saw the little label which had the old and new prices.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

480sparky said:


> They way HD typically prices the big pipe stuff, 25-50% off will still not get me near what I pay at the supply house.



Thats the truth.

I had a customer come in to our shop looking for a large radius 2"pvc ell. Homedepot wanted $28.99. After I put our mark-up on it, it only cost the customer $13


----------



## jculber (Apr 22, 2008)

Saw that Home Depot has their Black Friday ad posted. Did see some things that I would definately be trying to get. For example:

Makita 18-Volt Hammer Driver Drill & Impact Driver Combo Kit w/Bit Set - $199.00

Makes me wonder if that is Lithium Ion or not. Don't know if they even have one that isn't.


http://www.blackfriday.info/sales/homedepot-black-friday-ad.html


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Deal Alert! 

Lowes will be selling a 18v Lithium Ion Bosch Drill Driver For $149.00 on black Friday.:thumbsup:

I know Ill be picking one up.


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

jculber said:


> Saw that Home Depot has their Black Friday ad posted. Did see some things that I would definately be trying to get. For example:
> 
> Makita 18-Volt Hammer Driver Drill & Impact Driver Combo Kit w/Bit Set - $199.00
> 
> ...


The Black and White Makita is indeed Lithium Ion. It uses the compact batteries that charge in 15 minutes. I do not believe you can use the full size batteries with them.

That said, it's a great kit. Really lightweight, tons of power, and good ergonomics. I picked up that set originally for $130 before I got the Makita LXT407.

The only thing that throws me for a loop is the fact that they're listing it as a Hammer Drill when I currently don't see a 2 piece LCT Hammer Drill and Impact Combo. Only the Compact and Impact combo. Maybe it's a new kit from Makita?


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

BigJohn20 said:


> The only thing that throws me for a loop is the fact that they're listing it as a Hammer Drill when I currently don't see a 2 piece LCT Hammer Drill and Impact Combo. Only the Compact and Impact combo. Maybe it's a new kit from Makita?


What??? this is the kit the are talking about.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

electro916 said:


> What??? this is the kit the are talking about.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


No, it's not.

You can look at a PDF of the Black Friday Ad and it shows the white kit listed as a hammer drill.

Also might pick up the Stanley 4 pack of tapes and the Dewalt bits to have around. The $20 shop vac is worth it for me just to get the spare filter.

Lowes has a 100 piece Dewalt bit set for $20 that looks to be a decent deal, along with the $28 Dremel 200 as a spare. Also a big fan of the Stanley Tripod light for $8.

To view the Black Friday ads:
Go here:
http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1619285

Click on the store ad you want to see.
You should be able to view the PDF containing the ad in the first post.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

BigJohn20 said:


> No, it's not.
> 
> You can look at a PDF of the Black Friday Ad and it shows the white kit listed as a hammer drill.


Where do ya find the PDF, I can't find a link on homedepots website.

And blackfriday.info only has a list.


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

electro916 said:


> Where do ya find the PDF, I can't find a link on homedepots website.
> 
> And blackfriday.info only has a list.


Just edited my post with a link.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

BigJohn20 said:


> Just edited my post with a link.


http:404, not found.


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

electro916 said:


> http:404, not found.


http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1619285

Click the Link that says Home Depot. It should allow you to download the PDF of that ad in the first post.

Same goes for Lowes.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

marty said:


> Whats a skinning knife???


Linesmen knife... hook knife. It's for skinning.


----------



## jculber (Apr 22, 2008)

So what you are saying is that the Makita kit that Home Depot is selling on sale is the white colored kit instead of the blue one? That doesn't seem right because it does list it as Hammer Driver and I don't think the smaller white ones have the Hammer Driver. But if it is it still sounds like a deal. What is the difference between the two then?


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

jculber said:


> So what you are saying is that the Makita kit that Home Depot is selling on sale is the white colored kit instead of the blue one? That doesn't seem right because it does list it as Hammer Driver and I don't think the smaller white ones have the Hammer Driver. But if it is it still sounds like a deal. What is the difference between the two then?


Yes, that is what I'm saying. You don't have to take my word for it, you can view the ad scan for yourself by following the link in one of my posts above.

Makita does indeed have a White Drill with the Hammer feature. It's the BHP452HW, which is essentially the same as the blue BHP452. Both are Compact Hammer Drills.

What I mentioned above was the fact that I haven't seen an LCT combo kit with the BHP452HW included. The LCT200W includes the BDF452HW, which is the normal Compact Drill/Driver. Same goes for the LCT300W and LCT400W.

I'll be able to get some more info about the deal today, so I'll try to keep you guys updated.

As far as Blue vs White, the only real difference is that the blue kit comes with full size batteries vs compact batteries in the white. Two more differences are the specs are a hair lower on Impact Driver in the white combo, and that I believe the white combo can only accept the compact batteries. I'll have to double check on the accepting batteries thing.


----------



## marty (May 17, 2009)

*skinning*



Rudeboy said:


> Linesmen knife... hook knife. It's for skinning.


 Are you saying you skin animals inbetween house rewires ???
You guys are good, "you want sandwiches today honey"? 
"naah think I,ll have me some deer today" !!!! lol:laughing:


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

Update on the Makita deal.

The product model is LCT2009. UPC is 088381604987. Couldn't find any info on it. I do know that the stores should have limited quantities on it. The busiest store around here only received 8 of them.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

marty said:


> Are you saying you skin animals inbetween house rewires ???
> You guys are good, "you want sandwiches today honey"?
> "naah think I,ll have me some deer today" !!!! lol:laughing:


In the voice of Borat:

Whaaaat?


----------



## jculber (Apr 22, 2008)

Did some research on the Makita compact drills. On their website it says that the white colored compact drills will accept the full 3.0 Lithion batteries. But the blue colored will NOT accept the 1.5. So I am thinking that the deal they are having at Home Depot is still a hell of a deal and will probably be purchasing these at 6 am Black Friday.

http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?Name=BDF452HW


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

jculber said:


> Did some research on the Makita compact drills. On their website it says that the white colored compact drills will accept the full 3.0 Lithion batteries. But the blue colored will NOT accept the 1.5. So I am thinking that the deal they are having at Home Depot is still a hell of a deal and will probably be purchasing these at 6 am Black Friday.
> 
> http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?Name=BDF452HW


I can say for a fact that the blue drills will accept the 1.5 batteries. I have one in my Impact Driver right now.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

OK did my homework too...

There are three kits/levels of Makita 18V Lith-ion

White-$258 (LCT200W) OK Drill and 2.5aH batteries 

Blue-$315 (LXT211) Good Drill and 3.0aH batteries 

Black-$334 (LXT218) Best Drill and 3.0aH batteries

Blue and Black have the same impact divers, and both weight more than the White kit.


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

PhatElvis said:


> OK did my homework too...
> 
> There are three kits/levels of Makita 18V Lith-ion
> 
> ...


The LCT200W is 1.5aH batteries with a Compact Drill.
The LXT211 is the Compact Hammer Drill.
The LXT218 is their full fledged Hammer Drill.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes that is right, here are some good pictures too.

White Makita
Blue Makita
Black Makita

I had a spread sheet showing all the differences and part numbers but the BB does not support spreadsheet format very well.


----------

